# Who is the world's most famous singer?



## gustavowoltmann1

I really doubt finding a list of the most popular singers ever that doesn’t include this man: Michael Jackson.
He literally revolutionized the music industry. According to Guinness records, M.J is the most crowned artist of all-times.
The king of pop is apparently known in all countries, and people still talk about him even after 11 years of his shocking death

I'm Gustavo Woltmann. What do you think, How is the world's famous singer?


----------



## Rogerx

gustavowoltmann1 said:


> I really doubt finding a list of the most popular singers ever that doesn't include this man: Michael Jackson.
> He literally revolutionized the music industry. According to Guinness records, M.J is the most crowned artist of all-times.
> The king of pop is apparently known in all countries, and people still talk about him even after 11 years of his shocking death
> 
> I'm Gustavo Woltmann. What do you think, How is the world's famous singer?


You mean POP or Opera / Lieder singers?
Welcome by the way


----------



## pianozach

Most "popular" singer probably changes as time marches on, and really varies depending on who you're asking.

Ask someone that loves country music, and their answer will be different that someone that loves rock 'n' roll, or pop.

That said, if you were to make a list across genres, you'd have a strange collection.

So sure . . .

Michael Jackson.

And Rudy Vallee
Al Jolson
Bing Crosby
Frank Sinatra
Elvis Presley
John Lennon and Paul McCartney
Aretha Franklin
Ella Fitzgerald
Freddie Mercury
Mariah Carey
barbra Streisand
Stevie Wonder
Sam Cooke
Enrique Caruso
Patsy Cline
Nat King Cole
Ray Charles
Maria Callas 
Luciano Pavarotti
Joan Sutherland 
Plácido Domingo
Conway Twitty

Conway Twitty? Yep.

Slim Whitman


----------



## amfortas

pianozach said:


> Michael Jackson
> Rudy Vallee
> Al Jolson
> Bing Crosby
> Frank Sinatra
> Elvis Presley
> John Lennon and Paul McCartney
> Aretha Franklin
> Ella Fitzgerald
> Freddie Mercury
> Mariah Carey
> barbra Streisand
> Stevie Wonder
> Sam Cooke
> Enrique Caruso
> Patsy Cline
> Nat King Cole
> Ray Charles
> Maria Callas
> Luciano Pavarotti
> Joan Sutherland
> Plácido Domingo
> Conway Twitty


James Brown
XXXXXXX


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> You mean POP or Opera / Lieder singers?
> Welcome by the way


Thanks for your like but what's the deal?


----------



## starthrower

No dead people on my list.

Mick Jagger
Adele
Dolly Parton
Beyonce
Taylor Swift
Tony Bennett
Maria Carey
Elton John
Lady Gaga
Robert Plant


----------



## NoCoPilot

gustavowoltmann1 said:


> I really doubt finding a list of the most popular singers ever that doesn't include this man: Michael Jackson. He literally revolutionized the music industry.


No, he literally didn't. He was a pop singer, the recipient of a lot of label grooming and publicity, who sold a lot of records. I don't think he was much of a singer actually.

Frank Sinatra might be more famous, over a period of more years.

Neither singer wrote very many of their songs. I think singer-songwriters are probably more talented.

YMMV


----------



## pianozach

NoCoPilot said:


> No, he literally didn't. He was a pop singer, the recipient of a lot of label grooming and publicity, who sold a lot of records. I don't think he was much of a singer actually.
> 
> Frank Sinatra might be more famous, over a period of more years.
> 
> Neither singer wrote very many of their songs. I think singer-songwriters are probably more talented.
> 
> YMMV


Great singers vs. Favorite singers vs. most popular singers.

Some people love Dylan. Not a great singer.

Back in the 50s people loved some awful-sounding pop singers.

I doubt I could name one "favorite" singer, but chances are they wouldn't be the most "popular".

Years ago I had the chance to see the original Los Angeles cast of Phantom of the Opera in previews. Twice. One of those times the understudy got to perform the role of Christine. She was an extraordinarily excellent singer, although she was, in fact, NOT as great a singer as the A-list leading lady. However, she was a better Christine, and I enjoyed _*her*_ performance more than the practically flawless perfect-sounding leading lady.


----------



## Agamenon

Most # 1s in Billboard charts::aul Mac Cartney (Beatles + Wings + solo )

As solo singers, Elvis, Chuck Berry, Aretha Franklin, Bob Dylan (nobel prize), Muddy Waters, John Lennon, etc, etc were giants that changed popular music forever.

You cited "Guinnes Records"; well go to Rolling Stones magazine and you´ll find a well known poll "singers about singers"

SURPRISES!


----------



## Bulldog

Janis Joplin............................


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland/Luciano Pavarotti :angel:


----------



## Roger Knox

Rogerx said:


> Joan Sutherland/Luciano Pavarotti :angel:


I'll try to answer your question with classical singers, in no particular order, most famous not best, 10 men/10 women:

Anna Netrebko
Renée Fleming
Angela Gheorghiu
Leontyne Price
Cecilia Bartoli
Kiri Te Kenawa
Marilyn Horne
Elena Garança
Joyce DiDonato
Frederika von Stade

Plácido Domingo
José Carreras
Juan Diego Flores
Roberto Alagna
Gerald Finley
Jonas Kaufmann
Alexander Vinogradov
Rolando Villazón
Sherill Milnes
Thomas Quasthoff


----------

